# Tarantula hunting in New Mexico



## JZC (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone here know of any good spots to go hunting for inverts and herps, specifically Ts and scorps, around Santa Fe NM and other areas of NM? I'm taking a trip out there at the end of August. Thanks!


----------



## JZC (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobody knows of anything around this area?


----------



## JZC (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in Albuquerque, any Ts and other interesting creepy crawlies to be found around here? I'd have like to go down to Carlsbad, but no dice.


----------



## remainpositive (Aug 24, 2014)

I've heard of a lot of people from Texas that always talk about finding gorgeous T's so I'm guessing close to the border of Texas?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 25, 2014)

If you'd like a shot at aphonopelma moderatum try looking around close to the mexico border in southeast new mexico (extreme southeast)


----------



## saturnthegrey (May 7, 2016)

Yeah I live in the Texas panhandle and we get tons of A. anax and hentzi all over the place in the late summer


----------

